

ASk HN: Open Ended Playing Card "Game"? - bryanjos

Just a deck of cards and some users in a session who want to play some kind of game of cards with rules defined only for the specific session (ex. one group of users get together to play hearts, another group of users get together to play a game of spades, and yet another group create some new card game with their own rules). Already Exists? Possible? Good Idea?
======
bryanjos
I never heard of roll20 before, but it looks really cool. I'll have to give it
a spin.

As for designing components and actions, maybe open ended to too far of a
stretch and instead maybe have a "subset" of open ended. As in not cumbersome
enough to prevent people from using it, but still open enough to make some
creative card games possible.

------
dragonwriter
Tricky, because you need to define the components (hands, face down piles,
face up piles, etc.) and the actions that can be done with each of them, and
then design ways to handle them all in a UI that isn't overly cumbersome for
the specific subset needed to play any given game.

Its a good idea and it is certainly possible, though.

------
jhgaylor
I guess this could be done with <http://roll20.net/> but I haven't actually
tried playing cards with that software.

